# HUMOUR: Defraggle your motherdisc!



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.datadocktorn.nu/us_frag1.php


----------



## Dr. Chauncey (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried this but now it seems like my harddrive is more "fraggled" then before. It makes loud clunking noises and smokes a lot. Can someone help me?

Just kidding. My stomach hurts from the "HUMOUR" convulsions.

Here's another good one:

http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html


----------

